# Suprecur and bleeding



## Fringo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone can put my mind at rest. I don't like calling the hospital as I feel like I'm being a pain.

Can I check that it's normal for my period to last a long time? It's coming on now for 12 days and appears to not to be slowing at all. After a week I had very painful stabbing pains in my side but they have now stopped.

I started on Suprecur almost 3 weeks ago and will be having my first scan next week.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Footsie (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi Fringo,

It's normal hun. Many women bleed for longer while on suprecur. My period lasted about 2 weeks (last week was just spotting) while down regging and when I had my baseline scan and blood test everything was perfect. I wouldn't worry about it.

Good luck with your tx


----------



## Fringo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks so much! Glad I didn't bother the hospital.

And really glad I've found this site.

Fingers crossed! 

xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

I started a thread when i started my ivf (finished cycle) cos i bled what seemed forever.Turned out to be good cos my lining was 3.1 (under 4 in our clinic)


----------

